# Underrated Games



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2012)

What are some games you think are underrated by people? Majora's Mask, Chibi-Robo, and Luigi's Mansion come to my mind.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 19, 2012)

Monster Hunter outside of Japan.


----------



## Zex (Jan 19, 2012)

Skyrim no doubt gets no attention it deserves.


----------



## Jelloparty (Jan 19, 2012)

Zex said:


> Skyrim no doubt gets no attention it deserves.


Skyrim is insanely popular, I have no clue what you are talking about.
Beyond Good & Evil is the first that comes to mind.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2012)

Jelloparty said:


> Skyrim is insanely popular, I have no clue what you are talking about.
> Beyond Good & Evil is the first that comes to mind.


Don't worry, Zex is just playing the fool. He's really good at it, a little too good sometimes.
Anyway, some more recent games that went unnoticed were Dark Void, Enslaved and Alan Wake.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 20, 2012)

Okami (PlayStation 2)
Okami (Nintendo Wii)
Tombi 1 (PlayStation 1)
Tombi 2 (PlayStation 1)
Klonoa: Door to Phantomile (PlayStation 1)
Adventure's of Alundra (PlayStation 1)
Alundra 2 (PlayStation 1)

Surprisingly, I own all of these video games.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2012)

Kirby


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Kirby




Kirby is insanely popular, it's one of nintendo's signature characters.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 20, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Kirby is insanely popular, it's one of nintendo's signature characters.


I concur, Kirby is probably my fourth favourite Nintendo franchise with Animal Crossing as first, Legend of Zelda as second, Super Mario as third, Pok?mon as fifth and finally Kid Icarus as my sixth favourite Nintendo franchise.

But I believe that I should mention that I do like all of the Nintendo Franchises as Nintendo is a great video game company.
Truth be told, there is no good or bad video game company...


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2012)

Rayman Origins, It's a great game but had low sells that they cut the price from about ?45 to ?15.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 20, 2012)

De Blob 2. Whilst De Blob was very successful, when they released De Blob 2, there was little or no advertising here in the UK, so hardly anyone knew about it. It's quite a shame, considering it's such an amazing game. <3


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 20, 2012)

Josh said:


> Rayman Origins, It's a great game but had low sells that they cut the price from about ?45 to ?15.


Hey Josh, how are you doing these days?
I am glad that you mentioned that as I was wondering why such a new game was at a low price, I was thinking that GAME were having their once in a lifetime extremely rare sale as they LOVE to jack their prices up immensely...


----------



## Micah (Jan 20, 2012)

The entire Fire Emblem franchise, Chibi Robo, The Hobbit...


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2012)

Josh said:


> Rayman Origins, It's a great game but had low sells that they cut the price from about ?45 to ?15.


I noticed the huge drop too.  It's an amazing game I can't wait to pick up, I feel bad I had to wait to begin with.


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey Josh, how are you doing these days?
> I am glad that you mentioned that as I was wondering why such a new game was at a low price, I was thinking that GAME were having their once in a lifetime extremely rare sale as they LOVE to jack their prices up immensely...


I'm fine thanks ^_^ Yeah, I guess they released the game at the wrong time, like when MW3 & Skyrim came out. All reviews I have seen has rated it pretty high. Also I thought most people on TBT had rayman :O


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 20, 2012)

Josh said:


> I'm fine thanks ^_^ Yeah, I guess they released the game at the wrong time, like when MW3 & Skyrim came out. All reviews I have seen has rated it pretty high. Also I thought most people on TBT had rayman :O


I purchased the Rayman Origins Collector's Edition for the Sony PlayStation 3 a while back and I've not opened it yet and personally, I don't think that I will.


----------



## MygL (Jan 20, 2012)

I just can think of Dark Cloud 1/2 and 999. 
I loved so much those 3 games. People should give 999 a try since a sequel is coming to the 3DS.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Kirby is insanely popular, it's one of nintendo's signature characters.



I still think it's underrated


----------



## Zex (Jan 21, 2012)

Pokemon Colosseum anyone? (serious this time)


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 21, 2012)

Jelloparty said:


> Skyrim is insanely popular, I have no clue what you are talking about.
> Beyond Good & Evil is the first that comes to mind.



Definitely Beyond Good and Evil. It recieved positive critics, but people were more interested with with Prince of Persia.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 21, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> What are some games you think are underrated by people? Majora's Mask, Chibi-Robo, and Luigi's Mansion come to my mind.


Are you kidding Majoras mask underrated? Maybe compared to OoT. And Luigi's mansion its one of the popular Gamecube games!

@JasonBurrows Ljn would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Are you kidding Majoras mask underrated? Maybe compared to OoT. And Luigi's mansion its one of the popular Gamecube games!
> 
> @JasonBurrows Ljn would like to have a word with you.


I only ever hear of Oot, never majora's mask. And I've never met anyone aside from on here that's ever played luigi's mansion.


----------



## Caius (Jan 21, 2012)

I always have a tendancy to play the most underrated games. IE:
Drakengard
Drakengard 2
Nier
The Last Remnant
Lord of Arcana

Also: I'm pretty sure above poster has never heard about it because it was before their time. I remember kids beating each other up over that game when I was a tot. It was mega popular.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 21, 2012)

Definitely Earthbound, or all of the mother series for that matter. Also Rayman doesn't get much attention anymore.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> I always have a tendancy to play the most underrated games. IE:
> Drakengard
> Drakengard 2
> Nier
> ...


Which game? Majora's Mask or Luigi's Mansion. In my opinion, none of them ever get the attention they deserve. The ones people always rave about are Ocarina of Time and Mario Sunshine. In terms of popularity, yea, maybe when they came out, but now they're underrated.


----------



## Brad (Jan 22, 2012)

Farming Simulator 2011. Defs.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 22, 2012)

I have remembered three more that some people might not have heard about...

Ikaruga for the Nintendo Gamecube.
Muramasa: The Demon Blade for the Nintendo Wii.
Solatorobo: Red the Hunter for the Nintendo DS.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 22, 2012)

Harvest Moon: It's A Wonderful Life is so underrated in terms of Harvest Moon games, imo.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Which game? Majora's Mask or Luigi's Mansion. In my opinion, none of them ever get the attention they deserve. The ones people always rave about are Ocarina of Time and Mario Sunshine. In terms of popularity, yea, maybe when they came out, but now they're underrated.



I wouldn't really consider Majora's Mask underrated, I know a lot of folks who prefer Majora's Mask over Ocarina.

Outside of Japan, I feel Dragon Quest is kind of underrated.


----------



## Zex (Jan 23, 2012)

Call of Jury 2: Judge Renold Returns


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 24, 2012)

Jet Set Radio Future - loved this game, hardly knew anyone who knew/liked it


----------



## Caius (Jan 24, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Which game? Majora's Mask or Luigi's Mansion. In my opinion, none of them ever get the attention they deserve. The ones people always rave about are Ocarina of Time and Mario Sunshine. In terms of popularity, yea, maybe when they came out, but now they're underrated.



Both. And they're not all that popular anymore because they're over ten years old.


----------



## Jelloparty (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll also throw in the Oddworld series as well since the only people I see that know of those games are the most video game savvy.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 25, 2012)

Pixeljunk series.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 27, 2012)

Jelloparty said:


> I'll also throw in the Oddworld series.



Own all of them, can't believe I didn't think of it when I posted. They deserve way more credit than they have.
Also like to mention Glover, Okami(ps2), Bomberman 64, Zombies Ate My Neighbors, Paper Mario: TYD, The World Ends with You, Sly Cooper, Time Splitters, Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy, and I'm done looking through my games for tonight.


----------



## Nami (Feb 13, 2012)

Harvest Moon ToT and AP (wii)

I know that these are somewhat popular, but a looot of people who have played most of the HM games call these quite terrible, and I'm not too sure why. (I've also played the majority) All they did was improve the series in my opinion, with more animals, better graphics, more story, more romancing, and customization even! Although I do respect those opinions, I do wish those games got more love because personally I'd love another one once the Wii U comes out. 

Dark Cloud (ps1)
Dark Cloud 2 (known as Dark Chronicle outside of NA I believe?) (ps2)

Wish there was a third one, but Level 5 seems more into making these White Knight Chronicle games.
These games helped shape my gaming preferences and my very childhood. I've actually recently played them both again.


----------



## FujiSoup (Feb 17, 2012)

Fire emblem games.  I know they're somewhat popular, and they're not for everyone, but I find them very fun to play, and they're very underrated.


----------



## Jesus (Feb 25, 2012)

Facade for sure. I encourage all of you to download it right now. It is quite a treat.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2012)

Dragon Quest - No titles for 3DS made or announced!


----------



## easpa (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Facade for sure. I encourage all of you to download it right now. It is quite a treat.



I love Facade! It's one of the funniest games I've ever played.


----------



## Kip (Feb 26, 2012)

Nami said:


> Harvest Moon ToT and AP (wii)
> 
> I know that these are somewhat popular, but a looot of people who have played most of the HM games call these quite terrible, and I'm not too sure why. (I've also played the majority) All they did was improve the series in my opinion, with more animals, better graphics, more story, more romancing, and customization even! Although I do respect those opinions, I do wish those games got more love because personally I'd love another one once the Wii U comes out.


 They've announced a harvest moon title for Wii U :>. BTW are you going to play fantasy life? its just like harvest moon with a little animal crossing mixed in



FujiSoup said:


> Fire emblem games.  I know they're somewhat popular, and they're not for everyone, but I find them very fun to play, and they're very underrated.



Yes!, i came to this thread to say fire emblem is underrated! i'm glad someone else thinks so!



MDofDarkheart said:


> Dragon Quest - No titles for 3DS made or announced!



Actually... :> there IS a DQ title in devolpment, and announced


----------



## Brad (Feb 27, 2012)

Dang Kip. You're like the 3DS authority.


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2012)

Brad said:


> Dang Kip. You're like the 3DS authority.



XD I've just been following every piece of 3DS news since early 2010 & Wii U news since its announcement!


----------



## Twinretro (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm...the most underrated games I can think of:

Eternal Darkness: GCN
Custom Robo: GCN and DS
Faceball 2000: SNES


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 29, 2012)

Twinretro said:


> Hmm...the most underrated games I can think of:
> 
> Eternal Darkness: GCN
> Custom Robo: GCN and DS
> Faceball 2000: SNES



Eternal Darkness scared me when I was a kid. XD


----------



## Nami (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow kip!  Nice to know, I'll be looking forward to it <3 also yes, I'll look into Fantasy Life as well. A game with elements from both would be amazing~


----------



## Kip (Feb 29, 2012)

Fantasy life is developed by the same people who developed Mother/Earthbound games, which is another underrated game series, it maybe pretty popular but not nearly as popular as it should be.


----------



## Twinretro (Feb 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Eternal Darkness scared me when I was a kid. XD



Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there, wondering... fearing... doubting...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 4, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Which game? Majora's Mask or Luigi's Mansion. In my opinion, none of them ever get the attention they deserve. The ones people always rave about are Ocarina of Time and Mario Sunshine. In terms of popularity, yea, maybe when they came out, but now they're underrated.





Well because OoT > MM and SMS > LM


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 4, 2012)

Donkey kong Country for N64 was abit over-rated.
As for under-rated games...... Pokemon when the first one was announced, no one thought it'd become a big world wide phenomenon.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 4, 2012)

I really do think it would be incredibly funny for someone who is good at graphic design to make Kip a Police Badge saying "The 3DS Authority" honestly... lol
I genuinely mean that as a compliment and truth.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Mar 5, 2012)

@ JasonBurrows: Definitely on Okami, I love that game. Have it for the Wii and it's pretty fun.

Digimon World: Dawn version. It's a pretty good game, got pretty far in it too. It wasn't the easiest game to get ahold of either. Couldn't find it anywhere for the longest time.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 5, 2012)

Box9Missingo said:


> @ JasonBurrows: Definitely on Okami, I love that game. Have it for the Wii and it's pretty fun.


I am just wondering right now what you'd say if I asked you whether you would say that it is good to have a new and sealed copy of Okami for Nintendo Wii and Sony PlayStation 2?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 5, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am just wondering right now what you'd say if I asked you whether you would say that it is good to have a new and sealed copy of Okami for Nintendo Wii and Sony PlayStation 2?



I'd say that they'll be worth something if you keep them in good condition.
I have Okami for the ps2, but mine is opened due to me playing it.


----------



## Mino (Mar 6, 2012)

Kirby Air Ride is always my pick for these topics.  Though I've recently begun noticing that it was quite well-liked among a lot of people.  Must have just been the reviewers of the day that didn't care for it.


----------



## Brad (Mar 7, 2012)

Trevor said:


> Kirby Air Ride is always my pick for these topics.  Though I've recently begun noticing that it was quite well-liked among a lot of people.  Must have just been the reviewers of the day that didn't care for it.



I actually got to play that once when I was a small Brad-ling, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Kip (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not going to trust reviews anymore! There are probably a lot of great games I'm missing out on cause they're underrated. I think the Super Mario games are underrated (sarcasm once again)


----------



## AndyB (Mar 8, 2012)

Kip said:


> I'm not going to trust reviews anymore! There are probably a lot of great games I'm missing out on cause they're underrated. I think the Super Mario games are underrated (sarcasm once again)



No Kip, it's Nintendo's biggest franchise. Okay a few games that were a little obscure or didn't sell as well, maybe.. but still, it's Mario. Two can play at this game.


----------



## Kip (Mar 8, 2012)

AndyB said:


> No Kip, it's Nintendo's biggest franchise. Okay a few games that were a little obscure or didn't sell as well, maybe.. but still, it's Mario. Two can play at this game.



Many people say Super Mario Sunshine was underrated.
 I must say, Ocarina of Time is underrated (<- Sarcasm. Lol, this game is fun.) O◡O. Ok really this time I'd say Wario Land. I'm not sure exactly how popular this game is but i didn't hear about it until this year...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 9, 2012)

Kip said:


> Many people say Super Mario Sunshine was underrated.
> I must say, Ocarina of Time is underrated(<- Sarcasm. Lol, this game is fun.)O◡O. Ok really this time I'd say Wario Land. I'm not sure exactly how popular this game is but i didn't hear about it until this year...



 I almost lied some hurt down until I realized the barely visible text was there. =p
Wario Land is great. When it came out, it was averagely popular, so I'd say it was rated pretty well. Also, Super Mario Sunshine isn't underrated either. It has very nice ratings, as it should.


----------



## Kip (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh! maybe I'll buy it then!


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Mar 12, 2012)

I believe Dear Esther is underrated.


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2012)

RHYTHM HEAVEN. Such a good game that doesn't get the attention it deserves.


----------



## Kip (Mar 18, 2012)

Memory Anemone said:


> RHYTHM HEAVEN. Such a good game that doesn't get the attention it deserves.



The DS version was pretty popular but i agree! the games are fun, epic, catchy, etc!


----------



## bingabongchong (May 5, 2012)

.....


----------



## TheFarmboy (May 5, 2012)

Not sure if Harvest Moon counts as underrated, like it has a sizable fanbase, yet no mention outside of the fanbase nor huge sales.


----------



## jebug29 (May 5, 2012)

Animal Crossing. Lots of people bash it for some reason ._.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> Not sure if Harvest Moon counts as underrated, like it has a sizable fanbase, yet no mention outside of the fanbase nor huge sales.



Harvest moon isn't actually Nintendo, is it?

@jebug: Yeah I agree here. Like in my first or so post i made here and i said Kirby, i think people who play it love it (same with AC) but those who haven't don't like it, so yeah - i agree


----------

